# Karmex DF for ponds



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Yes there are some old threads but I am hoping for additional information.

 I realize some have and are using this but I cannot find any use guidlines for pond application and that worries me alot. All the data says it is nasty for anmials, breaks down when applied on soils but nothing for ponds.
Sonar and Avast are shown to be safe but spendy. Has anyone got any new or additional information on pond use of Karmex DF?


----------



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't know about ponds, but Karmex makes my lips feel gooooddd!


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, it isn't officially licensed/labeled for aquatic applications. I've heard it works great for ponds, but the cost of licensing it for aquatic use would make it so expensive that consumers probalby wouldn't be able to use it. Therefore, you may not be able to find much literature on it's use for ponds.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Golddogs said:


> Yes there are some old threads but I am hoping for additional information.
> 
> I realize some have and are using this but I cannot find any use guidlines for pond application and that worries me alot. All the data says it is nasty for anmials, breaks down when applied on soils but nothing for ponds.
> Sonar and Avast are shown to be safe but spendy. Has anyone got any new or additional information on pond use of Karmex DF?


I would not use it myself, it can kill fish due to oxygen depletion, it will kill any vegetation that has roots close to the water, and no one knows how long to wait before the water is safe for the dogs. One bulletin states that the water from a treated impoundment should not be used for irrigation for one year.

Google Karmex for ponds, there's lots of information (mostly negative)


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

It is illegal to use it on ponds. Works great if you are not worried about aquatic life. I know that IDNR is actively watching those that buy it to make sure its not used on ponds.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

EdA said:


> I would not use it myself, it can kill fish due to oxygen depletion, it will kill any vegetation that has roots close to the water, and no one knows how long to wait before the water is safe for the dogs. One bulletin states that the water from a treated impoundment should not be used for irrigation for one year.
> 
> Google Karmex for ponds, there's lots of information (mostly negative)


Thanks for the link Ed. Nasty stuff when used off lable. Called Dupont and they informed us it is against the law to use it in ponds,wetland areas et. Harmfule to aquatic animals and treated water cannot be used for irrigation for 12 months. Since most dogs dring the water, I would guess it is not the best for them. Thanks for teh help.


----------

